# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigrimi Ne Belgjike

## Gerti2011

Kam marre vesh se ne Belgjike punohet dhe jetohet mire vetem se nuk te behen letrat asnjehere, por nuk te pengon njeri qe te qendrosh dhe te punosh, mjafton qe mos te sjellesh probleme ligjore. Kush mund te me thote se si mund te iki atje dhe te qendroje ne menyre qe te kem te drejte te kthehem ndonjehere? Mirepres ndihmen tuaj per cdo gje.

----------

